# letters of reference from Friends & Family for Prospective Marriage Visa HELP!



## firepoigirl (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I have decided to apply for a prospective marriage visa to stay with my partner in Australia. I need to supply some letters from friends and family to say that our relationship is defacto, and we are engaged to be married, and our relationship is true etc.
I need to email friends and family and ask them to do this for me ASAP. Does anyone know if A) they need to write on stat. dec forms, B) if their letters need to be certified, if so, can I get them certified by the same person that certifies all my paperwork or does it need to be by their own 'witness'? C) does anyone have any sample letters they could send me? I dont know what to ask for and how to ask them to write it! 
Need some urgent help please folks! 
Thank you
Sarah


----------



## jshara (Nov 21, 2011)

Form 888. They need to fill that out and explain how they know that your relationship is genuine. You told them so is not a genuine reason. they have to give examples etc.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

For your reference.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/888.pdf

Cheers.


----------

